# @cemproducts Twitter promotions



## CEM Store (Sep 26, 2011)

Follow us on twitter and you will always have the latest news, promo codes and sales info. By following us on twitter you won't have to search for the latest promos, we will send them directly to you. And if we don't have a current promo just give us a mention @cemproducts and we will send you a personalized promo.


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 29, 2011)

bump....


----------

